# How much / which asprin to take?



## Becky1978 (Sep 20, 2012)

When I saw the consultant about my recurrent miscarriages, she recommended taking baby aspirin prior to & just after conception. Even though all the blood clotting tests came back fine she said that because of my age (34) she would recommend taking it because there is anecdotal evidence that says that older mothers are less likely to take it if they miscarry, regardless of clotting problems. She said it would be cheaper for me to just buy it from the pharmacy rather than her prescribing it, but when I went to the chemist they said there wasn't such a thing as baby asprin, it was just a lower dose of aspirin & sold me a 75mg dose which is a gastro-resistant enteric coated type. When I got it home & read the leaflet it said "do not take during pregnancy". Normally leaflets say check with your Dr before taking in pregnancy so I'm now really worried about taking it in case this particular type of asprin is actually bad during pregnancy. I might try a different chemist but before I do wanted to ask what kind of asprin anyone else had taken? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Becky,

I can't offer any specific advice but I'm 17 weeks pregnant with twins and my consultant put me on aspirin at 12 weeks, which is standard for twin pregnancies. It is the low dose one, the hospital prescribed a dispersible one, which I didn't like. However, when they ran out I got the coated one you mentioned and the pharmacist confirmed it was fine. 

I would ask another pharmacist just to put your mind at rest, but I'm sure it will be fine.

Best of luck

Xxxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey

Baby aspirin is just Aspirin 75mg and if it's been recommend by your consultant I wouldn't think it was a problem.

Post in the ask a pharmacist bit if your worried but I have seen and heard of a lot of women on aspirin prior to conceiving for blood thinning.

xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
I am under m/c consul and he put me on 75mg aspirin, one a day until 20 weeks.  I had with DS2 before he could even test my immunes as I was miraculously preg when I went to see him.  He has put me on it again before conception and again until 20 weeks, my immunes did flare up with this preg so I also had steroids this time

strawbs xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I was/am on the 75mg gastro coated aspirin tablets until 36 weeks. You have got the right one. Goodluck


----------



## Becky1978 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks lots for that everyone - puts my mind at rest! x


----------

